# Rod building



## SPURCHASERX (May 23, 2008)

I am going to be laid up for 8 weeks or so after some surgery and looking for a low impact hobby. I’ve already got more lures than I’ll ever use
Thinking of getting a turnkey rod building kit from mud hole 
Anyone building rods? Any other options for getting started in rod building?


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I build quite a few rods. I started about 5 years ago with a kit from Mudhole with a handwrapper and some stands. The kit will have everything you need to get started. They will most likely run a sale coming up pretty soon. If you would prefer to build your own setup it is pretty simple and can be done for very little money and with a lot of stuff you probably have laying around the house if you can make a few V blocks to hold your blank. 

Check out rodbuilding.org for a ton of info and pictures.

Shoot me a message if you have any questions. Happy to offer whatever help I can.


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

I just picked up a start up kit with a hand wrapper and a rod dryer and a rod kit for 250 bucks from them, looks simple enough but I'm thinking about taking their 2 day class in Louisville, Ky in April. I need a winter hobby since ice fishing is a thing of the past


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I got a start-up kit last year for Christmas. Built a rod with it a few days after I got, it was a lot of fun. Had grand plans to build 4 or 5 more this past year. Sadly, that first one was the only one I have built. I have a blank in the basement and the cork handles already reamed. Just haven't gotten around to finishing the build. I have more hobbies than time these days...lol


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I was shown years ago , last fall was the first for hand wrapping , not real pleased with the flex coat , not sure if old, or to cool in the basement, found a couple more building tip how to on the ending the thread that will help on the next, I find old blanks that need redone that kinda fit the action and length I want for pier fishing the gulf.... learning process for sure but it is nice for me to build something and use it for the entended purpose, plus these conolon blanks are absolutely beautiful stripped to the natural fiberglass
Rod drier motor is a rotisserie grill motor, and eventually transform a old sewing machine for the power wrapper.... but the hand wrapping is fast enough for a beginner (me)
Lucky to find a coil of spring wire my dad had in the basement , an almost must to maintain tension to back up and fix things during the thread wrapping
I am cheap, and like making as much as I can if not all ..... get more satisfaction out of it for me anyway ..... don't put to much into a rod before using it and how it performs.... can always strip and upgrade if I like it
The one pictured did ok but just a little flimsy on the tip , never hooked a king the fall trip but did ok on the few sharks hooked..... think it will be ok
Working on roller blade rollers for the rod supports to mount to the uni-strut for adjustment when guide tying


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I took a class at Janns Netcraft last winter Wouldnt have had a clue what I was doing without it 
Plenty of info on YouTube but nothing like a small class to learn
Still need to teach myself, with YouTube , how to do nice butt wraps


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

DeathFromAbove said:


> I took a class at Janns Netcraft last winter Wouldnt have had a clue what I was doing without it
> Plenty of info on YouTube but nothing like a small class to learn
> Still need to teach myself, with YouTube , how to do nice butt wraps


Mine was one on one from a great rod builder down in Orange beach Alabama, but just basic wrapping and finishing ( functional is all I need,..... doesn't have to be fancy)
And yes you tube is your friend, many good videos
I through the rod wrapper together in a day or 2 just to get guides on this rod to try the last fall trip , but for the first ever did ok with needed slight improvements


----------



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

DeathFromAbove said:


> I took a class at Janns Netcraft last winter Wouldnt have had a clue what I was doing without it
> Plenty of info on YouTube but nothing like a small class to learn
> Still need to teach myself, with YouTube , how to do nice butt wraps


Thank you for attending our Rod Building Class! We hope you enjoyed yourself, and took some new skills home with you as well as your rod. Tight Lines!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Youre welcome and I did Would recommend it to anyone wanting to get started in this hobby


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

janns netcraft is good also mud hole is good also they have how to videos on their web site , live classes, live on line shows.


----------

